# Kommentare in Word beim Drucken verbergen



## Isac (8. Dezember 2004)

Gruß an alle!

Ich hoffe, ich bin mit meiner Frage im richtigen Forum. Schaun wa mal!

Wir haben eine Sammlung von Vorlagen für unsere Mitarbeiter zusammengestellt. In den Vorlagen haben wir Sprechblasen eingefügt, damit die DAUs auch wissen, dass man bei Name auch den Namen hinschreiben soll   

Das Problem ergibt sich dann beim Ausdrucken: Die Sprechblasen (Kommentare) werden mit ausgedruckt. Die meisten wissen, dass man in den Optionen vor dem Drucken abstellen kann, leider nicht alle.

Kennt jemand eine Möglickeit in VBA dies einzubauen.

Müsste irgendwie in der Methode

Sub FilePrintDefault()
On Error Resume Next
   Dim X
   If mentordot <> "" Then RefreshDK "FilePrintDefault"
   With Dialogs(wdDialogFilePrint)
      .Update
      X = .Show
   End With
End Sub

sein. Außerdem scheint es mit "wdPrintDocumentContent" zu tun zu haben.


Wäre klasse, wenn jemand uns helfen könnte.

Isac


----------

